# Pics of My Males at 10 weeks old



## bhali333 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi Guy's,

Here are some of my males at 10 weeks old. I am pretty sure I will get some "Halfsun" tails out of the bunch.

I think they look pretty nice but I might be a biased grandparent 

I have been selling the females like hot cakes I am only keepin 2 maybe three for myself to try and further the Halfsun line. I think all in all a successful spawn!!

Let me know what you guy's think of the males.

































































































































Bruce


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice! I love the guy in photo # 7.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

All such beauties!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

They turned out really nice.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

those are some impressive anals on them...first thing that really stuck out to me other than their beautiful coloration.


----------



## lauraannq (Oct 11, 2012)

wow


----------



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh my. I love these guys. Could you show a picture of the parents, please?


----------



## Lisa1010 (Aug 29, 2012)

Wow! I have no idea what a Halfsun is but these are beautiful males! Congratulations!

Lisa


----------



## lauraannq (Oct 11, 2012)

i wish i could find some where in NJ to get a nice betta like that! i keep looking but haven't found anything yet


----------



## bhali333 (Jun 21, 2012)

lauraannq,

I will be selling some of these males and I also have 12 more like them. I will be offerring them at a good price, It is no problem to ship to NJ.

I'll put a post in the Classified section here as well as aquabid when I put them up for sale.


----------



## bhali333 (Jun 21, 2012)

crowntaillove,

Here is a pic of the parents, red cambodian crown tail female with a slight hint of blue and an Over half moon, possibly rose tail male green, orange and white grizzled.

The female is really nothing to look at but she did produce pretty babies


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

She is the keeper of glorious genetics!

The lavender and purple ones are particularly eye catching to me as they're rare colors.

They all have outstanding dramatic appeal!

Congrats on a great spawn!


----------



## lauraannq (Oct 11, 2012)

bruce... when? i can't wait... they are sooo pretty!

oh, my that dad!!!!


----------



## bhali333 (Jun 21, 2012)

I think I will hold them until they are at least 14 weeks old, so about three more weeks four tops. I'll put up a post when they are ready to go  

Thanks for all the compliments!!


----------



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

bhali333 said:


> crowntaillove,
> 
> Here is a pic of the parents, red cambodian crown tail female with a slight hint of blue and an Over half moon, possibly rose tail male green, orange and white grizzled.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I love seeing the spawn results from two parents. :]


----------



## Savageajc (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow absolutely beautiful fish! I'm also curious as to what a half sun is, I've read that term used here a few times now


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

Savageajc said:


> Wow absolutely beautiful fish! I'm also curious as to what a half sun is, I've read that term used here a few times now


it's a crossbreed of a CT to a HM...they've got the full 180 spread like a HM, but with slight web reduction like a CT. i believe combtail is a CT to VT, but i could be wrong about that (i have a combtail and his fin shape is VT-ish, but with 1/2 inch webbing reductions)


----------



## lauraannq (Oct 11, 2012)

it's the mix i love.... i soooo want one of these.... 
*fingers crossed*


----------



## Savageajc (Oct 12, 2012)

Gotcha! Thanks for the info!


----------



## flyingpony22 (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm actually really interested in the fact that the male is possibly a rosetail. Did you have any fry that had the "x factor" or a large amount that needed to be culled because of the defect? I'm really curious because I'm about to breed a male that may be a rosetail as well and I was just wondering about other peoples experiences with it.


----------



## Savageajc (Oct 12, 2012)

More lingo to learn lol rose tail?


----------



## bhali333 (Jun 21, 2012)

flyingpony22,

I do not have any males as of now showing signs of being "Rosetail" I have not culled one male yet. I don't consider "Rosetail" to be a defect I think it is a very attractive fin type. I would not want to lock in a line of Rosetail but I would not cull because of it.

It is going to be a hard choice because they all have desirable qualities. I am looking at "comb tail", "King Crown" and "Halfsun" I am going to try and improve on and lock in the "Halfsun" trait, I'll breed best male to best female and hopefully strengthen the trait.


----------



## flyingpony22 (Oct 17, 2012)

I agree with you completely. I really love how the tail looks but it seems like alot of people don't agree with breeding them. Originally I had bought his sibling but I think I'm going to breed out a generation and hopefully my results will be as good as yours are. Your spawn is absolutely gorgeous!! Congrats.


----------



## bhali333 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks!!!


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

O.O Amazing fish!


----------



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

I love halfsuns! Good luck on the line!


----------



## Bettafeathers (Apr 12, 2012)

I love the guy in #7 as well. They're all gorgeous (as well as the parents).


----------



## JikoJiko (Jul 18, 2012)

bhali333 said:


> Hi Guy's,
> 
> Here are some of my males at 10 weeks old. I am pretty sure I will get some "Halfsun" tails out of the bunch.
> 
> ...



Hmmm... my 10 week old or close 10 week old Male Betta's seems to not have finnage as long as those....?

There fins are more like round and short... perhaps mine have short genes... Though the male and female is not really short fins at all... There are some females from the spawn That I defiantly know that are long finned (Delta,HM.... mostly Super Deltas to regular Deltas).... Though there is these two males that their tails rarely show any long finnage..... perhaps its a PK gene in the parents that they got... 

*But your Betta's are sooo nice.... from the 180 to there forms... still so nice... and the colors seem intriguing... *


----------

